# Tai Chi Videos



## Abbax8 (Oct 19, 2002)

Can anyone suggest a set of videos that would be good to learn Tai Chi from. No time for class. I know this is not the best option, but for me it is the only one. 

                                                            Peace
                                                             Dennis


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 19, 2002)

what do you want to learn?


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess what I'm looking for are the exercises you see people doing in the parks in China. At least for a start. 

                                                        Peace
                                                        Dennis


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 19, 2002)

the most common form for taiji is the 24 movement yang short form. if you can find it, buy the vhs taught by joshua grant. you can probably find it on amazon.


----------



## Matt Stone (Oct 19, 2002)

One of the problems with martial arts in the world today is the dearth of instruction by video that is available to beginners...

Video taped instruction is fine as an adjunct to their regular training as a form of reference manual is fine, but to substitute competent instruction by a teacher with video is a really bad idea except in extremis.

You can get a very rough idea about the movements from a video tape, and I suppose if you are lacking access to a teacher in any form a video would have to suffice.  But if you are balking at studying with a teacher because of financial issues or distance issues, then (IMHO) you are better served dealing with those issues instead of taking a much less efficient and effective approach to training...

For what it's worth, you are better off taking a half rate TKD class than trying to learn Taiji by video tape.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 19, 2002)

matt stone, while you are 100% right, i think that videos are great. why? because they spark interest. i only own one, that one video was the spark that refueled my desire to begin training again (after 8 years without) so im very glad that i got it. 
in the magazines i have seen some ridiculously high priced videos, dont anyone go buying that stuff unless youve got money to burn. but a 10 or 20 dollar video might be a relatively cheap way for someone to explore a few of the details of a specific art. of course, there are plenty of other ways of gathering information, but, hey, to each their own.

Let me add that it cost me twenty dollars to waste one evening with a terrible neijia teacher recently. still ticked off about that one, not so much the money, but it was an evening that could have been better spent. now, how many evenings would it take someone with little or no exposure to the soft styles to figure out whether or not they were getting what they want?


sorry if these thoughts are a little fragmented, im at work


----------



## Matt Stone (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, videos spark interest...  But would you want folks whose interest was sparked with David Carradine's Tai Chi Workout going out and claiming that they trained in Tai Chi and are teachers now?

Your experience with videos underlines their value to people who have already had training.

Sorry about the wasted evening.  I enjoy even the bad experiences (like that one), because it lets me know that I am on the right track with Yiliquan...

Gambarimasu.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 19, 2002)

yeah, thumbs up to you yili guys. at least to the concept anyways, since i havent met any of you. everyone from your camp on this board seems educated and respectful.It would be great to have the opportunity to study under that system. my heart is defenitely in the northwest, so maybe someday...........


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2002)

Ok, forgive my nast plug here, but my Sifu and his partner, Dr. John Cheng started a video series for Tai Chi for health. IT is specifically for health. You can check it out at Tai Chi Forever 

7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

some people have no shame...


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *the most common form for taiji is the 24 movement yang short form. if you can find it, buy the vhs taught by joshua grant. you can probably find it on amazon. *


I have this video.
Bob:asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

kenpojj

you dont by any chance know mr grant?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

No I don't know him. My instructor know a Guy out in your neck of the woods or desert. His name is Peter Hill, I have some stuff on him also. I think he is in Phoenix area.
Bob :asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

what does he do?
hey im from chicago!!!!!what about you?

when i was young i took aikido at the japanese cultural center on belmont. and kickboxing at john degerberger academy on Lincoln(?).


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

theneuhauser, your info box said Scottsdale, AZ. Any way Peter Hill, teaches I believe Chen style tai chin, some other internal style, kempo. I am from Effingham, southern Illinois
Bob :asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

dude, scottsdale is where i live, now. but im from chicago, moved out when i was 18 to go to school at SIUC (go dawgs!)


i totally know where effingham is, been there twice i think.
Here in AZ, i might look mr. hill up!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Okay, I thought you moved from Scottsdale to Chicago. You would have to be insain to move from Scottsdale to Chicago. We Know how Chicago's winters are.
Bob:asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

i dont know, after sweating my *** through afternoon training sessions in 115 degree heat (a/c can only do so much) Im starting to miss the cold.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *i dont know, after sweating my *** through afternoon training sessions in 115 degree heat (a/c can only do so much) Im starting to miss the cold. *


Me personally I would rather sweat my *** of instead of freeze it off:rofl: 
Bob


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> 
> *Can anyone suggest a set of videos that would be good to learn Tai Chi from. No time for class. I know this is not the best option, but for me it is the only one.*



Not to be too critical, but if you don't have time for class, how can you have time for a video.  It'll actually take more time and be harder to learn than to just take a class.  Besides, there's so much more to Tai Chi than just the form.  

The Yang Short Form is only 24 moves and can be "learned" in a matter of a few weeks, then you can study it in more detail on your own.  Most Park and Rec centers teach it.  I recommend that route any day.

WhiteBirch


----------

